# Now Available - Certified Pre-Owned (Refurbished) nooks



## Meemo

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/cpo-nook/?cds2Pid=35611

Can't come up with the price on the B&N site, but I read on the B&N nook board that they're $149 for 3G wi-fi, $119 for wi-fi only. B&N is selling them on eBay as well (and that's the price there).

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOOK-Barnes-and-Noble-Wi-Fi-eReader-eBook-Reader-/290489735663?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a28999ef

http://cgi.ebay.com/NOOK-Barnes-and-Noble-3G-Wi-Fi-eReader-eBook-Reader-/290489736355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a2899ca3


----------



## julip

Wow, Meemo - this is just the kind of deal I was looking for ... thank you!!


----------



## Meemo

julip said:


> Wow, Meemo - this is just the kind of deal I was looking for ... thank you!!


You bet!
One more thing - if you buy on eBay you can get a Square Trade extended warranty. I imagine you can get it if you buy on B&N as well. Not entirely sure whether that covers accidental damage, it didn't use to but they've changed some of their policies so that could've changed as well.


----------



## julip

Thanks! I was wondering about that because I remember seeing that ST had changed around some of their policies. I'll probably go through B&N this time, though, so I can add on my Industriell Easel cover (have had my accessories all picked out for awhile already ) and get it all in one neat and tidy package.

And wow!  Just checked my MyPoints earnings for clicking through to bn.com and it's 10 points per dollar as opposed to 2 points per dollar for ebay!


----------



## 1131

That pushed me over the edge.  I will soon have a refurbished Nook in my hands, along with all the free books I just ordered.  Now to figure out how to use the Free Library of Philadelphia, my library has a terrible ebook selection.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

imallbs said:


> That pushed me over the edge. I will soon have a refurbished Nook in my hands, along with all the free books I just ordered. Now to figure out how to use the Free Library of Philadelphia, my library has a terrible ebook selection.


Several of us here use the Philadelphia Free Library, it's great. Just let us know if you have any questions. You will be amazed at how many books you'll get to read, for free (after you pay your $15 annual fee).


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm debating one of these for my daughter for Christmas. She has a K2, but this would be great for the library books. I have one and use the Philly library, but just read that our local library is going to add 16,000 ebooks in January. She's at college and doesn't have access to a good library often so this may be the answer. When she's home she is always reading library books as she goes through a ton of books.


----------



## 1131

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Several of us here use the Philadelphia Free Library, it's great. Just let us know if you have any questions. You will be amazed at how many books you'll get to read, for free (after you pay your $15 annual fee).


Thanks for the offer. I will probably be asking for help. I went to B&N today and got the brown envelope for my new toy. And to make things even better, today it was announced that the county library has to start offering full services including ebooks and audio books to everyone who has property in the county (excluding those in any city/town limits). Previously they were requiring a street address. I live in the city but own undeveloped property in the county. They use Overdrive and have a good selection of ebooks. Tomorrow I go get my card.


----------



## hsuthard

Hmm, I could see doing this. I really would like access to library books!

Can anyone tell me, do you have to connect the nook to your computer to download library books to it, or can you browse and download library books straight from the nook itself?


----------



## KindleGirl

You have to connect the nook to the computer to load the library books as it uses ADE to put them on the nook. It's easy but isn't as handy as using wireless.


----------



## julip

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Several of us here use the Philadelphia Free Library, it's great. Just let us know if you have any questions. You will be amazed at how many books you'll get to read, for free (after you pay your $15 annual fee).


Thanks from me too, Patricia I have my application printed and ready to mail out tomorrow, and although I've read a post here and there about accessing library books, I'm sure I will have questions once I try it for myself. Do you remember how long it took to get your card?

I'm really looking forward to my nook! I have been sitting on my hands waiting for a great incentive to come up ever since I passed on the Best Buy deal. I almost went ahead and bought it after the announcement last week turned out to be not what I was looking for. Sure glad I waited. Thanks again, Meemo!

I also ordered the Industriell Easel cover, tangerine back, and DecalGirl Before The Storm matte finish skin.


----------



## 1131

1st hurdle to getting that application to the Philadelphia Free Library has been overcome.  I was having trouble printing it.  Once I connected the printer to my computer it printed right out.   Now all I need are a pen so I can sign it, at check so I can pay for it, an envelope so I can mail it and a stamp.  I wonder where I put that stuff.  They're probably with that photoshop CD I've been looking for for the last 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Meemo

julip said:


> Thanks from me too, Patricia I have my application printed and ready to mail out tomorrow, and although I've read a post here and there about accessing library books, I'm sure I will have questions once I try it for myself. Do you remember how long it took to get your card?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to my nook! I have been sitting on my hands waiting for a great incentive to come up ever since I passed on the Best Buy deal. I almost went ahead and bought it after the announcement last week turned out to be not what I was looking for. Sure glad I waited. Thanks again, Meemo!
> 
> I also ordered the Industriell Easel cover, tangerine back, and DecalGirl Before The Storm matte finish skin.


Nice accessories! It took almost 2 weeks for me to get my FLP card.


----------



## julip

Meemo said:


> Nice accessories! It took almost 2 weeks for me to get my FLP card.


Thanks! Oh, that's good to know. I have some catching up to do on my Kindle anyway and I think my local library system is supposed to have a pretty nice amount of ebooks as well.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

julip said:


> Thanks from me too, Patricia I have my application printed and ready to mail out tomorrow, and although I've read a post here and there about accessing library books, I'm sure I will have questions once I try it for myself. Do you remember how long it took to get your card?


Your skin and everything look really nice! And I agree with Meemo, it took me about 2 weeks to get my card from them. About 8 days after my check had cleared, i finally emailed them and asked how much longer, so then someone contacted me via email and gave me my membership number so I was able to go ahead and check out some books, then my card came in the mail a few days after that.


----------



## Andra

Thanks for posting this - I've been thinking about a Nook for library books...


----------



## corkyb

imallbs said:


> 1st hurdle to getting that application to the Philadelphia Free Library has been overcome. I was having trouble printing it. Once I connected the printer to my computer it printed right out.  Now all I need are a pen so I can sign it, at check so I can pay for it, an envelope so I can mail it and a stamp. I wonder where I put that stuff. They're probably with that photoshop CD I've been looking for for the last 1 1/2 weeks.


Don't you just hate that?


----------



## Meemo

Here's what could potentially be a great deal on a nook from eBay - especially if you want some girly accessories.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250720040684


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Several of us here use the Philadelphia Free Library, it's great. Just let us know if you have any questions. You will be amazed at how many books you'll get to read, for free (after you pay your $15 annual fee).


Patricia - I love the bag in your avatar (I think - is that like a newsprint fabric??). Love the colors too. I've been resisting the idea of a bag for my readers, but that one could get me in trouble...


----------



## julip

Meemo said:


> Here's what could potentially be a great deal on a nook from eBay - especially if you want some girly accessories.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250720040684


Wow! If B&N hadn't started offering the refurbs, I might have plotted a snipe on this. Whoever wins it will get a great deal if there isn't some crazy bidding war!


----------



## Meemo

julip said:


> Wow! If B&N hadn't started offering the refurbs, I might have plotted a snipe on this. Whoever wins it will get a great deal if there isn't some crazy bidding war!


Might not be...the story is here somewhere, but I got my 3G/WiFi nook on eBay for $167 + $15 shipping, and it included the Kate Spade hot pink cover (which was my dream cover) *and* a green back. I got a ST warranty as well (since the warranty doesn't convey on a used nook) but even with that, I got the whole package including the warranty for what a new nook + tax + toll bridge fees would've been if I'd gone over to the local B&N to buy it.

I still have my nook search saved on eBay - too lazy to cancel - so get daily notifications of new items. I actually put this on on my watch list - if it doesn't get too high I might consider it for one of my girls for Christmas.


----------



## julip

Oh, I think I saw your post on that when you got it, and I love that pink cover, as well as pink and green together. You really made out on that one! Good luck on this auction if you go for it!  

I keep old wins on my watch list as well.


----------



## Meemo

julip said:


> Oh, I think I saw your post on that when you got it, and I love that pink cover, as well as pink and green together. You really made out on that one! Good luck on this auction if you go for it!
> 
> I keep old wins on my watch list as well.


Yeah, I love the hot (and it is HOT) pink and the orange inside and the bright green - so fresh-looking. Wish I liked the white frame on the nook but I just don't like how super-shiny it is - I use a booklight too often - it makes it too hard to adjust it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I recognize that combo... I know it's one of our KB members that's selling that nook on bay.. just not remembering who it is... I remember when she got it because all of the pink caught my eye. <grin>


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy4brats said:


> I recognize that combo... I know it's one of our KB members that's selling that nook on bay.. just not remembering who it is... I remember when she got it because all of the pink caught my eye. <grin>


I wondered about that - since she said in the description that they're a "Kindle" family.


----------



## julip

I just posted a new Squaretrade 30% off coupon in the deals section ... FYI for any fellow new nook (or other gadget) owners!  coupon code is ORANGE, and details are linked below:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41179.msg732049.html#msg732049


----------



## hsuthard

I caved. It should be here for the weekend! And I've already printed out my Philadelphia Free Library form


----------



## Meemo

hsuthard said:


> I caved. It should be here for the weekend! And I've already printed out my Philadelphia Free Library form


Cool - can't wait to hear what you think of it!


----------



## 1131

I got my county library card yesterday and my Nook today.  I'm trying to figure it out.  I've checked out a book I'd like to start reading as soon as I finish my current book.  At this point I think I'll take a break and read for a while and then try to figure out how to get my library book on this thing.  I know once I do, I'll slap my head and call myself some kind of name.  The USB cord has a real lose connection but my Kindle cord fits it well, so I'll try that and see if I can keep it hooked up to my computer long enough to get the book on it.  I should finish my book tonight and I want to start reading the new one tomorrow.  It's been fun checking out the B&N site.  I'll see how it works in the store this weekend when I meet my friend for coffee.


----------



## monkeyluis

I was looking @ nook refurbs the other day on the B&N site & they were the same price as new ones. WTF??


----------



## AmberLi

monkeyluis said:


> I was looking @ nook refurbs the other day on the B&N site & they were the same price as new ones. WTF??


The refurbished 3G models are the same price as the new Wifi only version - is that what you mean? The 3G version new is $50 more.


----------



## monkeyluis

I was looking at the wifi refurb & it was the same price as the brand new one.


----------



## AmberLi

monkeyluis said:


> I was looking at the wifi refurb & it was the same price as the brand new one.


LOL I bet they sold a ton of those, in that case!


----------



## monkeyluis

AmberLi said:


> LOL I bet they sold a ton of those, in that case!


It sucks. I want to get one for my dad for Xmas. I don't mind the $149. But if I can get a refurb a bit cheaper i'd go for it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

monkeyluis said:


> It sucks. I want to get one for my dad for Xmas. I don't mind the $149. But if I can get a refurb a bit cheaper i'd go for it.


The wifi only is $119 refurb or $149 new and the wifi + 3G is $149 refurb or $199 new so there is a price difference. Look carefully at the pages (on one page they list the wifi version first and the other they list the 3G version first which is probably why you think they're the same price)


----------



## pidgeon92

monkeyluis said:


> I was looking at the wifi refurb & it was the same price as the brand new one.


----------



## mlewis78

I would have bought a refurb if they'd had them when I bought mine (Oct. 2).


----------



## monkeyluis

Luvmy4brats said:


> The wifi only is $119 refurb or $149 new and the wifi + 3G is $149 refurb or $199 new so there is a price difference. Look carefully at the pages (on one page they list the wifi version first and the other they list the 3G version first which is probably why you think they're the same price)


Damn it. I see now. Thanks. Ok. I'd buy one @ $119.


----------



## AmberLi

monkeyluis said:


> d*mn it. I see now. Thanks. Ok. I'd buy one @ $119.


The 3G version is $99 on ebay today! I just ordered one!


----------



## Barbiedull

AmberLi said:


> The 3G version is $99 on ebay today! I just ordered one!


Me too....couldn't resist at that price. I love my K2, but I'm such a geek...


----------



## hsuthard

Whoa!! That's a great price, and I haven't received the one I ordered yet, I just may see about that . . .


----------



## AmberLi

hsuthard said:


> Whoa!! That's a great price, and I haven't received the one I ordered yet, I just may see about that . . .


I ordered one from bn.com yesterday too (after my first ebay purchase fell through from a private seller) and this morning I ordered this $99 one - - hopefully there's no undisclosed non-return policy for the refurb from BN.com!! Otherwise, I guess my sister will be getting a nicer gift this xmas!


----------



## hsuthard

OK, that's a great deal, I just ordered one. I wonder when I'll receive the nook I ordered Thursday night . . . They could easily both arrive the same day LOL.


----------



## hsuthard

AmberLi said:


> I ordered one from bn.com yesterday too (after my first ebay purchase fell through from a private seller) and this morning I ordered this $99 one - - hopefully there's no undisclosed non-return policy for the refurb from BN.com!! Otherwise, I guess my sister will be getting a nicer gift this xmas!


Yep, good thing I have a sister too, just in case! LOL


----------



## hsuthard

For anyone else looking, here's the ebay link:

http://shop.ebay.com/barnesandnobleinc/m.html

It's odd, the other two listings have the same prices as at bn.com, $119 for wifi and $149 for 3g. The only other difference is that the $99 listing is only a 3-day listing and the others were 14-days or more.


----------



## Barbiedull

Has anyone else noticed it went from saying "more than 10 available" to "Limited quantity available"? They already sold more than 2300 from this auction...!


----------



## julip

Now it's 3604 sold! 

Meemo - thanks again for this thread -I received my nook yesterday, and I really like it even more than I though I would! I find it very easy to navigate, and the swipe works great. I already have my screensavers and wallpapers loaded on, and just find the whole look of it really appealing. I still really love my K3, but this is a very nice addition to my e-reader family. 

I received the orange back and the Industriell cover - both great accessories. I've also received my DecalGirl matte skin, but I haven't put it on yet. Last night I went to my local B&N store and saw the lighted cover - I had forgotten nook had one! Well, after seeing it, I had to have it. The light is nice and bright, and I really like how it tucks in and flips out. I like this lighted cover much better than the one I have for the K3. The cover is really only a front cover with the back exposed, but since I have the orange back, I like that I can see the color more than when it is in a full cover. I'll be keeping my nook in an Etsy-purchased pouch when not in use.


----------



## Barbiedull

The $99 Nook is sold out now. They sold 3979!


----------



## Andra

I got my refurb 3G Nook for my birthday Saturday. Sunday evening I went out to Barnes and Noble to get a cover. It's a Jonathan Adler cover with quotes written on the front and back. Poor picture since it was taken inside at my desk, but here is Nan-nook.


----------



## Barbiedull

The 3G-WiFi Nook is $119 now on Ebay if anyone is still looking to buy one.


----------



## YorkieMom

The refurbished Nooks are 99.00 for wi-fi on the B&N web site.


----------



## kindlegrl81

Just received my CPO Nook today.  It is going to be nice to be able to check out library books but from what little time I have played with it, I'm pretty sure the Kindle is going to continue to be my primary reading toy.


----------



## love2read

kindlegrl81 said:


> Just received my CPO Nook today. It is going to be nice to be able to check out library books but from what little time I have played with it, I'm pretty sure the Kindle is going to continue to be my primary reading toy.


What does CPO stand for?


----------



## kindlegrl81

Certified Pre-Owned


----------

